# Poweruser werden rausgeekelt?!?



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2013)

Oh weier!

Heute hat mir ein Kollege in der Firma eine sehr schlechte Nachricht überbracht. Er hat einen DSL 16000 Anschluss bei Vodafone. Die hatten ihm einen Brief zukommen lassen, dass sein Traffic aufkommen (LÄCHERLICHE) 79 GB im letzten Monat betrug und er es doch bitte reduzieren sollte. Es war mehr oder weniger als eine Art Warnung geschrieben, allerdings ohne Androhungen das er rausgeworfen wird o.Ä..

Die Telekom hat ja vor kurzem auch Traffic Limits für ihre DSL Anschlüsse eingeführt.

Ich bin z.Z. noch bei EWE(DSL 16000), allerdings nur noch so lange, bis der Vertrag ausläuft und ich zu Unitymedia kann. Tagsüber zu Hauptzeiten werde ich frecher Weise auch einfach auf teilweise 100 kb/s eingebremst. Eine Nachricht oder Sonstiges habe ich allerdings noch nicht erhalten. Man kann jedoch gut erkennen, dass die Bandbreite künstlich gedrosselt wird. Grundsätzlich ist ab z.B. 23:00:00:000 Uhr die Leitung unter der Woche wieder offen.
Ich mache etwa 400-500GB pro Monat. Das ist in der heutigen Zeit meiner Meinung nach nicht übertrieben. Überall wird mit On-Demand Video und multimedia Nutzung des Internets geworben aber sobald man es richtig nutzt, ist schicht im Kabelschacht. ()

Ich frage mich, was das soll? Ich verstehe zwar, dass das eine Mischkalkulation ist, die die Internetanbieter machen müssen und das andere Leute meinen Traffic mitfinanzieren aber es ist ja nicht so, dass ich es nicht bezahlen will. Wenn man fragt, ob man zusätzlichen Upload freigeschaltet bekommt oder die Trafficlimitierung rausgenommen wird,(gegen Bezahlung natürlich) dann kommt nur "blablabla geht nicht". Als Privatperson kann man nichtmal ohne größeren Aufwand einen Buissness Anschluss buchen, der entsprechend mehr kostet aber nicht kastriert wird. Nicht einmal eine feste IP bekommt man gegen Kohle.

Demnächst bekommt man nurnoch nen Vertrag auf Probe und wenn man nicht einer von diesen ultra-gewinnbringenden 3-5GB/Monat Kunden ist, dann kann man weiter nach einem Anbieter suchen.


Hat einer von euch vielleicht ne Idee, was man da unternehmen könnte? Außer das ich jetzt sämtliche Downloads per DL Manager von meinem Server nachts erledigen lasse, ist mir noch nix gescheites eingefallen. (mit Eiern werfen oder Telefon-terror bei der Hotline zählt nicht)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. April 2013)

> dass sein Traffic aufkommen (LÄCHERLICHE) 79 GB im letzten Monat betrug
> [..]
> Ich mache etwa 400-500GB pro Monat. Das ist in der heutigen Zeit meiner Meinung nach nicht übertrieben.


 Heftig 
Darf ich fragen was ihr bitte alles herunter ladet ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2013)

Nicht viel.

Guck mal 3 Stunden Youtube 1080p und log mal wieviel Traffic du verbraucht hast. Da klappste aber hinten rüber. Oder wenn man allein BF3 neu laden muss, weil Origin beim Update die Spieledateien kaputt gemacht hat. Das sind auch mal grade eben 20GB.


----------



## Metalic (20. April 2013)

400-500GB im Monat? Bis da mal böse Post ankommt


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5202692 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich fragen was ihr bitte alles herunter ladet ?


 
Wenn du mit einem Video on Demand System arbeitest und jedes Wochenende zwei FullHD Filme in untouched Quali schaust (20-50GB pro Film) sind bereits ganz grob 300 GB im Monat weg. 
Das funktioniert aber nur bei einer 100MBit Leitung in dem Maße, daher ist die Frage schon berechtigt. Denn mit ner 16.000er Leitung ist VoD zumindest bei solchen Qualitäten nicht machbar (zumindest nicht live streamend) und hunderte von GB nur mit Steam, YouTube usw zu laden ist schon........ hart 

Mein ISP hat sich noch nie beschwert - aber wie könnte er auch, bei dem DSL Lite was hier aufm Land noch ankommt rechnet man noch in MB statt GB


----------



## mmayr (20. April 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nicht viel.
> 
> Guck mal 3 Stunden Youtube 1080p und log mal wieviel Traffic du verbraucht hast. Da klappste aber hinten rüber. Oder wenn man allein BF3 neu laden muss, weil Origin beim Update die Spieledateien kaputt gemacht hat. Das sind auch mal grade eben 34GB.



Du lädst aber nicht 15 Mal im Monat BF3 runter.
Tut mir leid, aber 500 GB im Monat sind 16 GB pro Tag. Und das mit Youtube? 
Ich verstehe deinen Anbieter!


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. April 2013)

4-5gb nutzen? Ich schaff locker 2,5gb und mehr allein mit meinem Handy, hab im Monat so um die 100-150gb Traffic, hab von Alice/O2 aber noch keine Bösen Briefe bekommen. 

Werde aber nach vertragsauslauf auch zu unitymedia wechseln.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Du lädst aber nicht 15 Mal im Monat BF3 runter.
> Tut mir leid, aber 500 GB im Monat sind 16 GB pro Tag. Und das mit Youtube?
> Ich verstehe deinen Anbieter!


Naja es ist nicht alles mit Youtube. Außerdem sind hier 3 Leute an einem Anschluss. Und wenn man mal ein paar Filme in Full HD guckt, dann kommt man total schnell in diese Größenordnung.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2013)

So viel ist das imho auch nicht für 3 Leute, im letzten Monat waren das laut Fritzbox hier 186GB insgesamt.
Dürfte zu einem großen Teil YT und Twitch sein, also anschauen davon.
Bin hier zwar nicht alleine, aber nicht alle nutzen das Netz so viel, wie ich.
Also kann das bei 3 Leuten mit 500GB ohne Probleme hinbekommen.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2013)

Sehe ich ähnlich, bin letzen Monat auch bestimmt auf ca. 300 GB gekommen, alleine durch VoDs, YouTube, Musik Streaming ala Soundcloud und Spotify. Das summiert sich.


----------



## Abductee (20. April 2013)

Bei mir warens letzten Monat 55GB, das waren auch nur ein paar Indie-Spiele, 2x WOT-Client, zig Treiber und Youtube.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, bin letzen Monat auch bestimmt  auf ca. 300 GB gekommen, alleine durch VoDs, YouTube, Musik Streaming  ala Soundcloud und Spotify. Das summiert sich.



*schwitz* zum Glück bin ich nicht der Einzige, der so viel Traffic aufkommen hat...


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2013)

Aber bedenke dass du dich hier in einer Community befindest, die hauptsächlich aus nerdigen hardwarephilen Usern besteht, die im Mittel wohl einen weit höheren Traffic verursachen als der normalsterbliche Mitteleuropäer


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, bin letzen Monat auch bestimmt auf ca. 300 GB gekommen, alleine durch VoDs, YouTube, Musik Streaming ala Soundcloud und Spotify. Das summiert sich.


 
Musik Streaming habe ich nicht, aber wenn ich es benutzen würde würde noch mehr Traffic dazu kommen.
Und mit VoDs außerhalb YT sicher noch mehr.
Sollte man dann noch Content produzieren, kommt da noch was drauf.
Genauso wie wenn man Onlinespiele spielt.

Und der Provider muss davon rechnen, das Haushalte mit mehr User auch deutlich mehr brauchen als einer.
Nennt sich Mischkalkulation, ist halt Pech wenn er nur Poweruser hat.

btw 3 von dir würden 900GB Traffic verbrauchen.
Das wären 10800 GB im Jahr.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. April 2013)

Ich kann die ISP zwar schon verstehen, wenn sie wegen der Poweruser am Jammern sind, weil diese 200, 300 oder mehr GB pro Monat aus der Leitung ziehen.
Anderer Seits verstehe Ich jedoch nicht, wieso man diesen Leuten dann nicht einfach andere Verträge anbietet, die ein höheres Volumen beinhalten. Das dürfte für die doch kein Problem sein, zumal solche Poweruser ja meist auch dazu bereit wären, für ihren erhöhten Konsum tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen. 

Außerdem ist diese ganze Disskusion, von wegen Zweiklasseninternet, nur ein Resultat des teils miserablen Netzausbaus in Deutschland. Entweder man will dass die Leute IP-TV, Steaming-Dienste, usw. nutzen und stellt dann auch dementsprechend das passende Netz für alle zur Verfügung oder man lässt es bleiben. Die ISPs können nicht ihre ganze Steaming-Kacke bewerben und gleichzeitig nur Smalspur-User mit 5GB/Monat erwarten.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> btw 3 von dir würden 900GB Traffic verbrauchen.
> Das wären 10800 GB im Jahr.


 
HeHe. Müsstest mich zu meinen Hochzeiter früher gesehen haben.
Da habe ich 700GB+ an Traffic gehabt, war aber auch nicht ganz legal damals.  Jugendsünden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich kann die ISP zwar schon verstehen, wenn sie wegen der Poweruser am Jammern sind, weil diese 200, 300 oder mehr GB pro Monat aus der Leitung ziehen.
> Anderer Seits verstehe Ich jedoch nicht, wieso man diesen Leuten dann nicht einfach andere Verträge anbietet, die ein höheres Volumen beinhalten. Das dürfte für die doch kein Problem sein, zumal solche Poweruser ja meist auch dazu bereit wären, für ihren erhöhten Konsum tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen.
> 
> Außerdem ist diese ganze Disskusion, von wegen Zweiklasseninternet, nur ein Resultat des teils miserablen Netzausbaus in Deutschland. Entweder man will dass die Leute IP-TV, Steaming-Dienste, usw. nutzen und stellt dann auch dementsprechend das passende Netz für alle zur Verfügung oder man lässt es bleiben. Die ISPs können nicht ihre ganze Steaming-Kacke bewerben und gleichzeitig nur Smalspur-User mit 5GB/Monat erwarten.


 Bin total der Meinung. Ich habe ja bereits dort angerufen und wollte mehr bezahlen, damit ich nicht immer gebremst werde. Aber warum auch immer wollen die es nicht. Ich habe keine Ahnung warum und leider antworten die auch nicht auf diese Frage. (oder wissen es nicht) Es geht einfach nicht, dass man nen anderen Vertrag haben möchte außer die 5 Stück, die auf der Homepage angeboten werden.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. April 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber bedenke dass du dich hier in einer  Community befindest, die hauptsächlich aus nerdigen hardwarephilen Usern  besteht, die im Mittel wohl einen weit höheren Traffic verursachen als  der normalsterbliche Mitteleuropäer


 

Naja, Ich habe monatlich auch so um die 200GB. Und wenn Ich ganz ehrlich sein soll: Ich finde das ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht mal mehr wirklich mit "Power-User" zu bezeichnen. Mit YT und VoD hat man da schnell mal mehrere 100 GB zusammen. Das hat mittlerweile längst nichts mehr mit "Nerds" zu tun.


----------



## Research (20. April 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber bedenke dass du dich hier in einer Community befindest, die hauptsächlich aus nerdigen hardwarephilen Usern besteht, die im Mittel wohl einen weit höheren Traffic verursachen als der normalsterbliche Mitteleuropäer


 
Ab in die KLaut mit dir und nochmal darüber nchdenken was du gerade gesagt hast!

Mal ernsthaft, wer das Onlineangebot nutzt, was einem Google und CO. anbieten kommt man sehr schnell in Regionen von mehreren 100GB.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> HeHe. Müsstest mich zu meinen Hochzeiter früher gesehen haben.
> Da habe ich 700GB+ an Traffic gehabt, war aber auch nicht ganz legal damals.  Jugendsünden.


  Ich habe nie illegal was runtergeladen(dafür habe ich hier einen Haufen gebrannter Spiele, Musik und Hörspiele ), gut Minecraft mal, aber ich habe es mir  dann doch gekauft,

btw es Gibt User die verbraten sowas am Tag: Fragen die die Welt nicht braucht......(aber trotzdem mal anschaun) - Seite 988


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Ab in die KLaut mit dir und nochmal darüber nchdenken was du gerade gesagt hast!


 
Versuche du mal mit einer maximalen Datenrate von meist nicht mehr als 200 kb/s irgendwelche Klauts zu nutzen und du wirst schnell einsehen warum ich es nicht tue...


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe nie illegal was runtergeladen(dafür habe ich hier einen Haufen gebrannter Spiele, Musik und Hörspiele ), gut Minecraft mal, aber ich habe es mir  dann doch gekauft,


 
Minecraft habe ich auch gekauft. Eines meiner vielen Spiele die ich Kaufe und nur 1h Spiele, die Liste von diesen Spielen ist langsam viel zu lang. Habe auch aufgehört mich darüber zu ärgern, bringt mir mein Geld auch nicht wieder


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. April 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Versuche du mal mit einer maximalen Datenrate von meist nicht mehr als 200 kb/s irgendwelche Klauts zu nutzen und du wirst schnell einsehen warum ich es nicht tue...


 
Und jetzt überleg mal, was die Zukunft noch bringen soll. Spiele-Streaming, dann die neuen Konsolen, womöglich mit Online-Zwang und noch mehr Multimediafunktionen. 

Deutschland gehört zu den reichsten Ländern der Welt, kriegt es aber nicht auf die Reihe, flächendeckend wenigstens 16 MBit für Jedermann bereit zu stellen. Aber überall wird mit Streaming, VoD, usw. geworben. Irgendwie janusköpfig


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Minecraft habe ich auch gekauft. Eines meiner vielen Spiele die ich Kaufe und nur 1h Spiele, die Liste von diesen Spielen ist langsam viel zu lang. Habe auch aufgehört mich darüber zu ärgern, bringt mir mein Geld auch nicht wieder


 ich habe Spiele, die ich kaufe (Steam Sales) und NIE installiert habe.
Und mich frage vorher die kommen.
Genauso stehen hier noch verschweißte CD und DVD, genauso liegen hier noch nicht gespielte Spiele, auch für Plattformen die ich gar nicht habe. rum. Seit Wochen.

Aber btt, wenn er eh wechseln will, dann kann er so ja rauskommen.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2013)

Wir sollen ja auch 32 MBit/s haben. Wenn es aber schlecht läuft, kommt hier nicht mal 1 MBit/s an ... ist schön wenn man im Ballungsgebiet wohnt ... nicht!


----------



## Anubis12334 (20. April 2013)

Also wir kommen hier zu zweit in den letzten 6 Monaten so auf 600 Gb im Schnitt. Hin und wieder aber geht das locker auch mal über 1TB. Wenn man alle Daten auf seinen Server speichert führt schon manches Datenschubsen zu hohen Traffic. Und ich würde mich noch nichtmal als PowerUser bezeichnen - ich kenne da ganz andere Leute 

B2T: 1&1 drosselt hier uns eventuell um ~200kbits in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ich habe Spiele, die ich kaufe (Steam Sales) und NIE installiert habe.
> Genauso stehen hier noch verschweißte CD und DVD, genauso liegen hier noch nicht gespielte Spiele, auch für Plattformen die ich gar nicht habe. rum.
> 
> Aber btt, wenn er eh wechseln will, dann kann er so ja rauskommen.


 
Ich hab bei Steam über 200 Spiele in der Datenbank und zocke vielleicht 20 davon, wenn Ich mal Zeit habe  Und meine Konsolen sind auch schon seit nem halben Jahr unberührt, wenn man vom Blue-Ray-Einsatz der PS3 mal absieht. Aber okay, btt.

Wenn man sich die aktuelle Situation in Deutschland vor Augen hält, könnte man grad die Wand hochgeht. Vor allem wenn die Telekom noch überlegt, eine Trafficbegrenzung einzuführen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2013)

Laut Unitymedia ist bei mir auch 150mbit/s verfügbar. Leider gibts nirgendwo richtig vertrauliche Quellen, ob man das auch alles so nutzen kann.(hehe 150 mbit/s *schlürf*) In diesem "inofiziellen" Unitymedia Forum sieht das irgendwie alles aus, wie selbst von Unitymedia geschrieben.


----------



## JanHasenbichler (20. April 2013)

Ich habe im Schnitt so an die 300 GByte im Monat, aber es kann auch mal höher werden (500GByte im Jänner. Da hatte ich fast 24/7 Twitch offen).


----------



## Research (20. April 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Versuche du mal mit einer maximalen Datenrate von meist nicht mehr als 200 kb/s irgendwelche Klauts zu nutzen und du wirst schnell einsehen warum ich es nicht tue...


 
UMTS most GPRS if working, over here.


----------



## Gadteman (20. April 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> ......
> Deutschland gehört zu den reichsten Ländern der Welt, kriegt es aber nicht auf die Reihe, flächendeckend wenigstens 16 MBit für Jedermann bereit zu stellen. Aber überall wird mit Streaming, VoD, usw. geworben. Irgendwie janusköpfig


 
Über DAS Thema ist es langsam müßig noch zu diskutieren, kommt eh nix dabei raus. 400m Luftlinie von unserer Tür weg, gibt es VDSL, an den Adressen aber gibt es nur Gewerbe Wir bekommen bei UNS direkt an unsere Adresse VDSL/Entertain Werbung.... Geliefert werden kann es aber bei uns NICHT. Soviel zu Werbung


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. April 2013)

Das ist auch die Illusion der Hersteller, oder besser gesagt die Publsiher, die glauben weil in Japan so schnelles Internet verfügbar ist, dies generell bald auch überall so sein wird.
Die ganzen Cloud Dienste und Plattformen wie Steam, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nutzen, oder genauer gesagt nicht so nutzen das es auch Sinn machen würde, was die Grundvoraussetzung wäre um dies zu nutzen.
Ich denke das diejenigen die immer mehr auf Online trimmen, eine gehörige Portion Realität gebrauchen könnten, und sie ein Monat lang mal am Land wohnen müssten !


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2013)

Also auch mit 6k hatte ich mit Steam keine Probleme.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. April 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5202937 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch die Illusion der Hersteller, oder besser gesagt die Publsiher, die glauben weil in Japan so schnelles Internet verfügbar ist, dies generell bald auch überall so sein wird.
> Die ganzen Cloud Dienste und Plattformen wie Steam, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nutzen, oder genauer gesagt nicht so nutzen das es auch Sinn machen würde, was die Grundvoraussetzung wäre um dies zu nutzen.
> Ich denke das diejenigen die immer mehr auf Online trimmen, eine gehörige Portion Realität gebrauchen könnten, und sie ein Monat lang mal am Land wohnen müssten !


 
Man muss aber auch sagen, dass sich gerade Deutschland da unnötig schwer tut. Wir verpfeffern Milliarden für überdimensionale, unterirdische Bahnhöfe, die keine Sau braucht, sparen aber beim Breitbandausbau. 

Aber was red Ich denn. Wir leben im Land der Schildbürger^^


----------



## Research (20. April 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen, dass sich gerade Deutschland da unnötig schwer tut. Wir verpfeffern Milliarden für überdimendionale, unterirdische Bahnhöfe, die keine Sau braucht, sparen aber beim Breitbandausbau.
> 
> Aber was red Ich denn. Wir leben im Land der Schildbürger^^


Du hast verweigern falsch geschrieben.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (20. April 2013)

Also ich hab im Monat ca jedes mal min 1000 gb nie unter 800 an manchen Monaten bis zu 1.5 TB bin bei unitymedia 3play 150.000er...


----------



## Malkav85 (20. April 2013)

Schaut man sich bei dem Traffic wirklich täglich Full HD Filme an?  

Btw. hab ich das auch schon des Öfteren miterlebt, das die Geschwindigkeit langsam ist. Und das noch nicht mal bei einem hohen Traffic. Werde aber dieses Jahr eh wechseln. Nur wohin weiss ich noch nicht. Hab im Moment Arcor/Vodafone


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2013)

Im Prinzip ist die Wahl zwischen den ISPs nur eine Wahl, welcher am wenigsten ******** ist.


----------



## godfather22 (20. April 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Laut Unitymedia ist bei mir auch 150mbit/s verfügbar. Leider gibts nirgendwo richtig vertrauliche Quellen, ob man das auch alles so nutzen kann.(hehe 150 mbit/s *schlürf*) In diesem "inofiziellen" Unitymedia Forum sieht das irgendwie alles aus, wie selbst von Unitymedia geschrieben.



Jup das geht sogar im meinem Altbau. Das läuft bei Unitymedia alles übers TV-Kabel. Und warten bis der alte Tarif ausgelaufen ist muss man auch nicht. Das ist alles gratis, wenn ihr noch nicht aus eurem alten Vertrag raus seid und die kümmern sich um alles. So sind wir zu 9Monaten gratis HD-TV inkl.Modem und Receiver, Telefon und 100.000-Leitung gekommen  
Ich sollte echt in die Werbung gehen ^^


----------



## AMD x6 (20. April 2013)

Was das Ganze mit der Drosselung soll,habe ich auch nicht kapiert.Denn,Rechtlich können sie gar nichts unternehmen.Flatrate ohne Limit ist Flatrate ohne Limit.Diese Spielchen machen sie aber auch mit Telefon,zb Auslandflatrate.Ja solange man nicht "übertreibt",schon kommen die ersten Mahnungen.Was soll das?Dann seit so fair und sagt nicht Flatrate dazu und belügt die Leute nicht.Das es keine Kommission für so eine Täuschung gibt,wundert mich.Das kann doch alles nicht rechtens sein?


----------



## Research (21. April 2013)

Nun, man kann unbegrennst isn Netz, genauer Daten austauschen, nur die Geschwindigkeit, die Vertraglich festgelegt ist, hat keine Untergrenze.


----------



## Nuallan (21. April 2013)

Ich hatte letzten Monat over 9000 Gigabyte. Alles Linux-Distributionen..


----------



## Research (21. April 2013)

Alle?


----------



## K3n$! (21. April 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzten Monat over 9000 Gigabyte. Alles Linux-Distributionen..


 
Hast du einen Server aufgemacht oder wie funktioniert das ?
Das sind ja durchschnittlich ~3,5MB/s über 30 Tage hinweg. 

Wie schafft man das denn bitte mit Linux Distris ?


----------



## Nuallan (21. April 2013)

Das war "nicht so ganz" ernst gemeint..

Linux-Distributionen sind bzw. waren mal vor VoD ne gern genutzte Ausrede für hohen Traffic.
Und wo das "over 9000" her kommt muss ich jetzt nicht erklären, oder?


----------



## K3n$! (21. April 2013)

> Und wo das "over 9000" her kommt muss ich jetzt nicht erklären, oder?



Habs grad gegoogelt. 

Aber Back2Topic: Ich finde, wenn die Anbieter schon drauf schreiben "keine Traffic Begrenzung", 
dann sollte das auch so sein und dann sollten auch keine Briefe kommen. Und auch schon gar nicht
bei wirklich lächerlichen 75GB/Monat. Wenn ich allein BF3 komplett lade, sind 35GB weg. Dann lad ich 
mal eben noch Max Payne 3 über Steam und paar Spiele und schon bin ich locker bei 100GB.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Und wo das "over 9000" her kommt muss ich jetzt nicht erklären, oder?


 
Immer diese unwissendend ... Son Gokus Powerlevel ist an der Stelle nicht über 9000, sondern nur über 8000. Die dummen Amis haben es falsch übersetzt.


----------



## Nuallan (21. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Immer diese unwissendend ... Son Gokus Powerlevel ist an der Stelle nicht über 9000, sondern nur über 8000. Die dummen Amis haben es falsch übersetzt.


 
Man lernt echt immer wieder dazu..


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (21. April 2013)

Ich hab 'ne uralte 6k von 1&1 und hab nen monatlichen Traffic von ~100GB. Wie man das mit so 'ner Leitung schafft?
Sagen wirs so: 2 Online-Gamer die gerne ihre Steam-Bibliothek erweitern und ständig irgendwas laden.
Da die Spiele von heute gerne mal 15-20 GB haben, ist das nicht so schwer. Habe heute erst ein neues MMORPG geladen, welches einfach 16 GB Speicher braucht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. April 2013)

mein durchschnitlicher trafic je monat 350-500GB
haubtteil vod, steam, online HDD, streams und testversionen von Spielen. Und ich habe nur eine 16m/bit leitung.
vdsl hätte ich gern, nicht wegen dem download sondern für den upload. Es ist echt müßig eine Musiksammlung backup und andere backups Serien, selbst erstellte filme hochzuladen.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (21. April 2013)

Bin iwie erstaunt wie gut ihr wegkommt O.o

Ich hab sogar an manchen Tagen allein 100-200 gb.. Bin anscheinend wirklich so heftig xD


----------



## Metalic (21. April 2013)

Bei bis zu 200GB täglich!!!! fällt mir nichts mehr ein. 
Ich will nicht behaupten, dass du es tust, aber Tag und Nacht Filme zu ziehen ist nicht legal


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (21. April 2013)

Unterschiedlich ich lade ernsthaft nichts runter illegal  ich kaufe viel
Musik über amazon digital oder iTunes dann ab und zu Youtube dann öfters steam und Origin dann kommt noch watchever dazu dann noch spotify Premium ..manchmal ein NBA Spiel und und und ist ja nicht jeden Tag so aber gabs schon 2-3 mal ist ja ne 150er Leitung und ab und zu paar Fußball spiele in sehr guter Qualität


----------



## Brummi27 (21. April 2013)

Ich finde das ist gar nicht so viel, ich verbrauche auch ca. 300-600 GB.


----------



## Abductee (21. April 2013)

Gibt genug legale "Video on Demand" Dienste.
Bei Lovefilm.de gibts das zbsp. als Flatrate.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (21. April 2013)

Genau richtig manchmal geht's schneller als man es glaubt ..


----------



## wulfsoul (21. April 2013)

Aus Interesse hab ich mal nach geschaut was ich selber hier quasi alleine verbrauche... Ich fühl mich jetzt ja wirklich niedlich...
Viel Spaß beim Lachen ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja und das beim letzten Monat nichts steht, liegt daran das ich am 1. diesen Monats einen neuen Router bekommen hab


----------



## Research (21. April 2013)

Leiht euch Digital mal ne Blue-Ray aus. 50GB, ein Film.

BTW, Leute Backup kann man für Geld zu Hause haben, ohne Zensor, Durchsuchungen und Löschungen etc.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Gibt genug legale "Video on Demand" Dienste.
> Bei Lovefilm.de gibts das zbsp. als Flatrate.


 
Ja, stimmt schon. Nur leider sind die so gut wie alle totaler Dreck. 
Ich bin wieder zur klassischen Videothek übergegangen in der Hinsicht.
Dafür guck ich viel Serien über Hulu oder Netflix.


----------



## Research (21. April 2013)

Dann log da mal den Verbrauch mit.


----------



## hendrosch (21. April 2013)

Mein Verbrauch ist meiner meinung auch nicht gerade gering.
Ich teile mir mit 3 anderen eine 2000er Leitung. Da ist nichts mit VoD oder HD Videos. (Das ist *nur mein Verbrauch*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist zwar nicht so viel im Vergleich zu manchen hier deren Internet ist aber auch teilweise 75 mal schneller


----------



## DarthLAX (24. April 2013)

-.- ich müsste meinen dad fragen wegen trafic, aber ich allein habe schon die letzten paar tage 50 GB verursacht 

deshalb, ja:

wir "premium" user werden raus geekelt mit diesem datenvolumen schrott  (die wollen zurück in die 90er jahre...sollten sich SCHÄMEN!), vor allem  da es in vielen gebieten noch nicht mal "echtes" breitband (alles unter  ner 10K leitung ist IMHO nicht "breitband" sondern mist)...das wollen  die wohl auch, um eine ausrede für den schleppenden ausbau zu haben  (soooooo teuer angeblich etc. 

mfg LAX


----------



## Crymes (24. April 2013)

Um zurück zum Threadthema zu kommen:
Ich würde den Anbieter ganz nett anschreiben umd fragen was da los ist, es wurde schließlich im Vertrag eine Flatrate vereinbart.
Wenn der Probleme macht dann wechsle zu O2 oder Easybell etc. , ich wüdde aber nocht zur Telekom oder Vodafone gehen.
Bei der Telekom steht fest dass nach 75 GByte schluss ist und bei Vodafone kommen auch schon Gerüchte auf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2013)

So Unitymedia Vertrag ist unterschrieben. Das Beste an allem: Unitymedia zahlt den alten Vertrag weiter, bis der ausgelaufen ist und nächste Woche kommt schon der Techniker.

EWE darf man auf garkeinen Fall wegen der Drosselung anrufen, sonst drehen die einem den Hahn einfach noch weiter zu. Nen Kollege hat sich auch mehrmals dort beschwert wegen hohem Ping(120-150 bei Fast-Path) und die haben seine Leitung einfach von 16000 auf 6000 gedrosselt und der Ping war immernoch schrott. Nun ist er beim Rosa Riesen und wird bald auch eingebremst. Der Ärmste.


----------



## the_pierced (29. April 2013)

Bald kommt bei den Providern wieder die minutenweise Abrechnung . Oder wie war das früher? 
Gsd haben wir in Ö noch nicht das Problem mit der Drosselung. Aber wie es meistens so ist, was in Deutschland anfängt, schwappt auch bald über die Grenze zu uns .


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber IPv6 nativ ist mega *******. Nun ist mein Netzwerk über IPv4 komplett unsichtbar. Hoffendlich bekommt Unitymedia das mit PCP bald auf die Reihe.

Trotzdem insgesamt besser, als mit 100kb/s zu Hauptzeiten rumzudümpeln.


----------



## oneberlin (1. Mai 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
top werte! ich komme zum glück noch mit 32mbit aus  auch kabel


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hasse dich, TheBadFrag.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich, TheBadFrag.


 Danke.


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2013)

the_pierced schrieb:


> Bald kommt bei den Providern wieder die minutenweise Abrechnung . Oder wie war das früher?
> Gsd haben wir in Ö noch nicht das Problem mit der Drosselung. Aber wie es meistens so ist, was in Deutschland anfängt, schwappt auch bald über die Grenze zu uns .


 
Von hier und speziell aus Berlin kommt meistens nix Gutes. Falls du es noch nie gemerkt hast.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Danke.


 
Gerne.


----------



## eSpox (2. Mai 2013)

Hey Ho,

ich sehe auch gerade im Bereich Update oder Origin/Stream Spiele kaufen nen extremen Kritikpunkt. Ich will lieber gar nicht wissen wie schnell Anbieter wie Usenext oder sonst was dagegen vorgehen. Allein wenn ich daran denke, WoW neu zu isntallieren, sag ich nur: Happy Birthday!


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2014)

Bin mitlerweile über nen Jahr bei Unitymedia und die stehen wirklich zu ihrem Wort. Da wird man nicht eingedrosselt oder rausgeekelt, nur weil man ein wenig mehr Traffic macht.

Diesen Monat ist ein wenig zusammen gekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2014)

Lädst du jeden Tag 40 mal das Knoppix Image herunter oder wie bekommt man so viel Traffic hin?


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2014)

Videostreaming bringt das ganz schnell zusammen.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2014)

dem gedanken jetzt nach dem Umzug (in der neuen Bude liegt kein DSL und aktuell nutze ich das DSL der Eltern von der Etage unten mit) zur Telekom zu gehen.

6000er DSL der Telekom genügt ich brauche gar net 16000 aber die 6000 sollen es sein aber wenn es geht ohne drosselung bei so und so viel MB gibts das noch?


----------



## Elvantoro (27. Juni 2014)

Tipp zum Wechsel zu Unitymedia: 

Mir haben sie damls für ein halbes jahr die Rechnungen des alten Anbieters bezahlt. 

So konnte ich trotz Kündigungsfrist schon früher zu Unitymedia wechseln und ich musste nur eine Rechnung bezahlen.

Ob es das Angebot noch gibt kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Ich empfehle einfach mal die Hotline anzurufen und nachzufragen. 

Oft gibt es diese Angebote nur auf Nachfrage.

Mo-Fr von 8-22 Uhr, Sa von 8-20 Uhr
0221 / 466 190 92


----------



## shadie (27. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe die Erfahrungen bei 1&1 nun machen dürfen.

Vor 3 Monaten ging mir meine HDD im Gamer PC kauptt, also alle SPiele neu runterladen (ca. 200gb)

Letzten Monat HTPC aufgebaut (noch mal 200gb)

Diesen Monat 2. HTPC fürs Schlafzimmer wieder 200gb

Da kamen die letzten Wochen ca. 300gb je Monat auf 
Zack statt den gewohnten 12K auf einmal nur noch 7k und hin und wieder 1k.

Habe dann letzte Woche zum Jahresende bei 1&1 gekündigt und bin jetzt wo anders wo ich diese WOche schon geprüft bekommen habe (und das kostenlos bei mir vor Ort) wie viel Speed ankommen wird und somit die passende Flat gewählt.

Bekomme ab Jahresende dann 52K Empfang und ca. 5,5k uploade, so einen Service hatte ich noch nie bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Lädst du jeden Tag 40 mal das Knoppix Image herunter oder wie bekommt man so viel Traffic hin?


 350GB Backup von nem Server.
Diesen Monat hab ich mir nen 4k Monitor gekauft und alle 4k Youtube Videos geguckt, die es so gibt.
2 Kumpels von mir haben nur langsames Inet, die kommen dann immer mal grade zu mir wenn die sich per Steam oder so nen Spiel geholt haben und ziehen das. Mein einer Kollege hat sich BF4 geholt und bei ihm sollte der Download 2 Tage dauern. Auf und Abbauen, die Fahrt und das runterladen haben dann knappe 2 Stunden gedauert. Dann haben wa direkt losgezoggt.
Normalerweise komme ich auch nicht auf so viel. Der Monat davor waren ja auch nur 210GB. Meistens pendelt sich das so um 200-400 GB ein.


Ich meine ich brauche keine 150MBit/s Internetleitung, wenn ich nur 50GB pro Monat mache. Dann ist das komplett sinnfrei.

Das maximale was meine Leitung pro Monat schaffen würde bei 24/7 Fullspeed Download wären 43031GB. Also so viel hab ich die Leitung dann auch wieder nicht genutzt.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Juni 2014)

Als ich letztens meinen Rechner(siehe Tagebuch) gemacht habe, habe ich in 2 Tagen 400 Gb gezogen. Alle möglichen Steam Spiele, Updates usw.
Meinen Anbieter ist das egal. Da hat die VDSL 25k Leitung von encoline ordentlich geglüht.


----------



## shadie (27. Juni 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Als ich letztens meinen Rechner(siehe Tagebuch) gemacht habe, habe ich in 2 Tagen 400 Gb gezogen. Alle möglichen Steam Spiele, Updates usw.
> Meinen Anbieter ist das egal. Da hat die VDSL 25k Leitung von encoline ordentlich geglüht.


 
So soll das ja auch sein!
Sonst hates den Namen Flat nicht verdient


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Juni 2014)

Naja, ich hatte damals bevor ich nach Österreich gezogen bin auch eine 50k-Leitung bei Unitymedia und ich war ziemlich unzufrieden. Die hatten, weiß nicht ob sie es mittlerweile schaffen, intern IPV4 auf IPV6 umgewandelt oder sowas in der Richtung. Kenne mich kaum aus in dem Gebiet zugegebenermaßen aber ich denke sie hatten (haben) kein Verständnis für ihre eigene Technik, genauso wie ich    Das schlimmste war aber ehrlich gesagt das Unitymedia und ein anderer Anbieter (weiß leider nicht mehr welcher) Engpässe zu den Youtube-Servern hatten/haben. Trotz 50k konnte ich keine Videos in HD schauen, bei 480p war ich zufrieden damals^^


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich höre immer nur so negative Dinge von 1&1. Von wegen 1&1 Harz4Net oder Assi Net... Ist da was dran?


----------



## Addi (27. Juni 2014)

So sieht bei mir ein Monat mit wenig Traffic aus. Von daher finde ich das auch nicht mal annährend viel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juni 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich höre immer nur so negative Dinge von 1&1. Von wegen 1&1 Harz4Net oder Assi Net... Ist da was dran?


 
Wenn die Leitung läuft, hat man ja eigentlich mit keinem Anbieter Probleme. 
Nur wenn mal nichts läuft, wird es interessant, wie der Support ist. 

Ich bin jetzt seit ca. 1,5 Jahren bei 1&1 und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. 
Nur ein früher Wechsel von ADSL2+ auf VDSL war nicht ganz reibungslos. 
Danach war aber alles schick


----------



## Decrypter (29. Juni 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich höre immer nur so negative Dinge von 1&1. Von wegen 1&1 Harz4Net oder Assi Net... Ist da was dran?


 
Dieses Image haftet 1+1 immer noch an. Bis vor ein paar Jahren war es auch so. Man hatte absolute Dumping Preise gemacht und hat damit jede menge Kunden gewonnen (Stichwort Geiz ist Geil). Das Böse Erwachen kam aber dann, wenn man Probleme mit der Leitung hatte. Der Kundenservice war unter aller Sau, man hat AGB zum Nachteil der Kunden geändert, ohne diese zu informieren etc. Das Geschäftsgebahren war beinahe schon hart an der Grenze des Erlaubten. Aber fast jeder rannte hin, weil billig und die Kunden mit FritzBoxen geködert worden sind.

Nachdem das miese Geschäftsgebahren sich immer mehr in der Öffentlichkeit rumgesprochen hatte und man quasi Dauergast in den Medien war, weil Kunden erhebliche Probleme mit 1+1 hatten, hat man wohl erkannt, das es so nicht weitergehen konnte und die Reißleine gezogen. Heute ist 1+1 genauso gut oder schlecht, wie jeder andere Provider auch. Die Zeiten, als Kunden, die aufgrund von hohen Traffic auffällig geworden sind und diese rausgeekelt hat, sind lange vorbei. Da sind andere Anbieter ganz anders dabei. Bei 1+1 wird absolut nichts gedrosselt und Flat ist auch Flat. Das ist bei O2 in naher Zukunft anders, und aktuell bei Kabel Deutschland schon seit längeren. Die Telekom hat ihre Drosselpläne derzeit auch erst einmal wieder ad Acta gelegt, nachdem man juristisch einen übergebraten bekommen hat. 

Man kann bei der Telekom und auch bei 1+1 Traffic erzeugen, wie man möchte. Selbst wenn das mehr als 1 TB im Monat sein sollte, wird nicht gedrosselt. Und wer jetzt meint, das kann nur mit illegalen Zeuchs möglich sein, der irrt gewaltig. Ich hab auch immer Traffic bis weit in den 3 stelligen GB Bereich und manchmal auch nahe der magischen 1 TB. Ich nutze meine hohe Bandbreite aber auch und schaue per Online Videothek fast nur HD Content.


----------



## shadie (29. Juni 2014)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Dieses Image haftet 1+1 immer noch an. Bis vor ein paar Jahren war es auch so. Man hatte absolute Dumping Preise gemacht und hat damit jede menge Kunden gewonnen (Stichwort Geiz ist Geil). Das Böse Erwachen kam aber dann, wenn man Probleme mit der Leitung hatte. Der Kundenservice war unter aller Sau, man hat AGB zum Nachteil der Kunden geändert, ohne diese zu informieren etc. Das Geschäftsgebahren war beinahe schon hart an der Grenze des Erlaubten. Aber fast jeder rannte hin, weil billig und die Kunden mit FritzBoxen geködert worden sind.  Nachdem das miese Geschäftsgebahren sich immer mehr in der Öffentlichkeit rumgesprochen hatte und man quasi Dauergast in den Medien war, weil Kunden erhebliche Probleme mit 1+1 hatten, hat man wohl erkannt, das es so nicht weitergehen konnte und die Reißleine gezogen. Heute ist 1+1 genauso gut oder schlecht, wie jeder andere Provider auch. Die Zeiten, als Kunden, die aufgrund von hohen Traffic auffällig geworden sind und diese rausgeekelt hat, sind lange vorbei. Da sind andere Anbieter ganz anders dabei. Bei 1+1 wird absolut nichts gedrosselt und Flat ist auch Flat. Das ist bei O2 in naher Zukunft anders, und aktuell bei Kabel Deutschland schon seit längeren. Die Telekom hat ihre Drosselpläne derzeit auch erst einmal wieder ad Acta gelegt, nachdem man juristisch einen übergebraten bekommen hat.  Man kann bei der Telekom und auch bei 1+1 Traffic erzeugen, wie man möchte. Selbst wenn das mehr als 1 TB im Monat sein sollte, wird nicht gedrosselt. Und wer jetzt meint, das kann nur mit illegalen Zeuchs möglich sein, der irrt gewaltig. Ich hab auch immer Traffic bis weit in den 3 stelligen GB Bereich und manchmal auch nahe der magischen 1 TB. Ich nutze meine hohe Bandbreite aber auch und schaue per Online Videothek fast nur HD Content.



Sorry aber das kann ich wie gesagt nicht bestätigen. Jedes mal wenn ich einen Rechner neu aufsetzen muss und so meine steam spiele neu Laden muss habe ich gehen Ende des Monats eine drosselung auf 8k die so nie vereinbart war. 

Was damals auch noch hinzu kam, 1&1 hat kunden mit viel Traffic angerufen und gefragt ob sie freiwillig + etwas kohle von 1&1 gehen wollen. Weil das für 1&1 wohl günstiger war. Alles in allem kann ich einfach sagen, so langem der Firma die Leitung nicht gehört bist du an die Telekom gebunden, meist kann der eigentliche Anbieter nichts für die Störungen, wird aber halt auf ihn zurück fallen. Bin jetzt ab 1.12.14 bei einem Anbieter der 50k anbietet, mit seiner eigenen Leitung und der der Telekom diese nicht zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## informatrixx (29. Juni 2014)

Ich würde so reagieren:

Dem netten Netzbetreiber einen freundlichen Brief schreiben,
und ihn darauf hinweisen,
dass er in Zukunft solche Hinweise unterlassen,
erst einmal eine Rechtsgrundlage dafür liefern soll.

In Deutschland gibt es das Grundgesetz, Artikel 2,
dieser steht über allem:
"jeder kann machen was er will, ohne einen anderen in seinen Rechten zu verletzen",

Dazu gehört auch, das Internet ohne technische Einschränkungen nutzen zu können.
Durch solche Hinweise oder Einschränkungs-Vorhaben,
verletzt der Netzbetreiber eher die Persönlichkeitsrechte der Kunden (des Kollegen).


----------



## Gary94 (29. Juni 2014)

Woher habt ihr eigentlich die nette Tabelle mit dem Traffic?


----------



## Rodolfos (29. Juni 2014)

hm ich bin schon jahrelang bei telekom, das liegt zum teil daran da es bei mir nix anderes gibt und ich in miete lebe und damit auch kabel-BW wegfällt. Macht mir aber nix aus. seid 1 Jahr gibts hier auch Entertain und ende des jahres wirds auch VDSL geben aufm Berg hier.

ich bekomme aber pro monat nichtmal die 75gb voll, nach denen telekom in der ersten info drosseln mag. Also mach ich mir da auch keine Sorgen


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2014)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr eigentlich die nette Tabelle mit dem Traffic?


 
Fritzbox, bzw. Router/Modem.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (29. Juni 2014)

Ich bin Kunde bei der Trlekom und habe nun eine 50K Leitung. Insgesamt habe ich alleine(Wir sind ne 5köpfige Familie) an meinem PC ~100 GB Traffic. Dazu kommen ne XBOX, 5 Smartphones, 2Laptops,... Da fällt also insgesamt vllt. Traffic von 300-400GB im Monat an. Jetzt am Monatsende merke ich auch eine deutliche Drossel!


----------



## Gary94 (29. Juni 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Fritzbox, bzw. Router/Modem.


 
Ah, okay, hab leider keine Fritzbox. Glaub nicht das mein A1 Router das kann.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2014)

Schau einfach mal rein in dein 3, bzw. 4G-Modem (vermutlich von Huawei?) mit http://192.168.1.1
Die Funktion haben viele Kasteln.


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juni 2014)

Ich habe im Monat bei 1&1 auch immer ordentlich Traffic (lade für viele Kommilitonen die Steam Spiele) und bei meiner 50k Leitung wird auch nichts gedrosselt. 
Ich kann mir auch eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass es bei anderen der Fall ist.


----------



## hendrosch (29. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gab es doch bei 1&1 sogar bei manchen Verträgen ein Limit von ich glaube 100GB. 
Ich meine das mal gesehen zu haben als es um das Internet eines Freundes ging. (Ich selbst hab mich aber nie für mich selbst damit beschäftigt, denn der einzige Weg hier an schnelles Internet zu kommen ist über Wlan Richtfunk eines kleinen Anbieters, den scheinen aber meine >200GB Monatlichen Traffic nicht zu stören. )


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juni 2014)

Die 100GB gibt es immer noch bei dem günstigsten Tarif für 20€ pro Monat. 
Hier steht das aber auch direkt daneben, sodass man es auch offensichtlich bei Vertragsabschluss sieht
und sich nicht hinterher fragt, warum auf einmal das Internet so langsam ist. 
Deswegen ist der Tarif auch günstiger als die anderen.


----------



## dsdenni (29. Juni 2014)

Echt  sich bei 70GB zu beschweren..
@TheBadFrag wir sind auch bei der EWE IP 16K und machen meistens 200-300GB Traffic im Monat und wurden noch nie gedrosselt oder sonstiges


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht haben die mitlerweile ihre Firmenpolitik geändert.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2014)

@TE, Mal eine freche Lösung, such dir einen Anbieter in der Schweiz, Volumentraffic ist hier ein Fremdwort.

Habe manchmal auch einiges aus dem Netz geladen aber deswegen wird mir die Leitung nicht schwächer eingestellt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2014)

Ich wohne aber in Deutschland.  Und da ich seit einem Jahr bei Unitymedia so viel Traffic machen kann wie ich will, ist jetzt wieder alles bestens.


----------



## Gary94 (29. Juni 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal rein in dein 3, bzw. 4G-Modem (vermutlich von Huawei?) mit http://192.168.1.1
> Die Funktion haben viele Kasteln.


 
Nein, nein ist kein Mobilfunk Modem. Hab den Gigaspeed 16 Tarif von A1. Bin gerade nicht zuhause aber muss ich mal ausprobieren ob ich irgendwie eine Oberfläche bekomme mit mehr einstellungen, das Programm welches dabei ist, lässt einfach nicht mehr zu...


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juni 2014)

Mit dem netspeedmonitor kannst du auch den Traffic von einem PC separat aufzeichnen.


----------



## Gary94 (29. Juni 2014)

Jup, das Tool kenn ich eh, allerdings zeichnet das ja nur vom jeweiligen Gerät auf, nicht was sonst noch im Netzwerk ist, aber mal sehen.


----------



## Decrypter (29. Juni 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Ich bin Kunde bei der Trlekom und habe nun eine 50K Leitung. Insgesamt habe ich alleine(Wir sind ne 5köpfige Familie) an meinem PC ~100 GB Traffic. Dazu kommen ne XBOX, 5 Smartphones, 2Laptops,... Da fällt also insgesamt vllt. Traffic von 300-400GB im Monat an. Jetzt am Monatsende merke ich auch eine deutliche Drossel!


 
Da wird definitiv nichts gedrosselt ! Der Telekom ist es sogar gerichtlich verboten worden, bei Tarifen, die als Flatrate bezeichnet und auch beworben werden, jegliche Art von Drosselung anzuwenden. Auch der Passus in den AGB der C&S VDSL Tarifen, wonach ab 100 GB (VDSL 25) bzw. 200 GB (VDSL 50) man sich eine Drosselung vorbehält, wurde kassiert und die Telekom hat das Urteil aktzeptiert. Bei VDSL mit Entertain gab es diesen Passus auch nicht.
Drosseln dürfte die Telekom nur, wenn in den AGB und Preisleistungsbeschreibungen der Tarif nicht mehr als Flatrate bezeichnet wird. Und dieses ist zur Zeit nicht der Fall.

Mein Traffic liegt derzeit bei 547 GB und es wird nichts gedrosselt. Jederzeit weiterhin volle Geschwindigkeit. Selbst bei 800 GB hab wurde nichts gedrosselt !


----------



## LastChaosTyp (30. Juni 2014)

Ok, kann auch sein, dass es nur Phasenweise so ist und die TK nix dafür kann. Wie kann man denn mit nem Telekom Speedport den Traffic messen? Ich kenne nur den Netspeedmonitor


----------

